# wrapped lumber loads



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

would like to make my own. but can't seem to be able to find the wrap,for them ,so I could print them out at home. anyone have any ideal, were I mite be able to find them ? did google but no such luck.

Ron


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

What sort of wrap is typically used on the full sized loads? a black/white plastic or something? or just a tarp?

If its the plastic wrap style, you might be able to use a black shrinkwrap, the sort of thing a pallet might be wrapped in, but not the clear stuff ofcourse (unless you want clear). The shrink wrap would cling to some of the detail under the load. might find something at a shopping centres big bin in their loading bay... ?

If its a tarp style, surely someone has a link to making a HO scaled Tarp & tiedowns.


Dunno if thats any help tho... happy hunting! :thumbsup:


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

found what I was looking for. hope this link works .
http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/magazine/mrh-2011-07-Jul/home-made_lumber_loads

Ron


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link...I'm actually looking for a pattern size so that I can come up with my own logo, one that I can wrap individual bundles of lumber with. been without luck on that one...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Xrunner did a nice wrap job in his build thread ... roughly post #'s 80 through 100 ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=103363&postcount=102


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah that looks good (the MHR link)
I'll read the article and also xrunners thread when i get home.

So much info on this site!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

i just took some (not sure what its really called) styoform type pieces that look like wood planks and just found a flat car and tossed them all on and did it not in any paticular order and also found a flat car with a load that I use for lumber, mostly se it in my work trains as if its a tie replacement train or a bridge repair train or something like that.


I looked at the link and like the info too! thanks for the find!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

You can use anything, really! Hell, I bought black bead necklace wire from walmart for $2!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I clipped the heads off common wooden kitchen matches for my lumber load...










...then rolled them around in mahogany stain. They make a nice load of railroad ties for the MOW track laying work train.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

That MHR link is a goldmine.

You could print it on slightly glossy paper to give it a more plastic-y look, instead of paper.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Homade Loads Rule!!*

I've been collecting trimmings from my Sedum Trees and making rough lumber loads for my pulpwood flats....as soon as I get my camera back from my son I'll post pics!:thumbsup:


----------

